# Now this is true working drive!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is my best worker


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL that's so freaking cute in a few weeks you can start gradually adding weight in that cart for her to pull  LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol. I have her line it up for the dogs who are pulling loads of metal and Cinder blocks out on the left kennel. She started it and loves it! 

On a dog note Xena is becoming a great puller!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That's awesome! You should get up some video's of Xena pulling!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I did, but it had my daughter behind it pushing the WP cart full of extremely rusted metal LMAO..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG she is ADORABLE!!! So freaking cute!!! What a sweetie!! I love how she comes in for a cuddle at the end.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You better x-ray her hips before you work her too hard! LMAO She is such a cutie and YAY Xena!! While her sister sits on the couch and eats bon bons up:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO you are telling her WORK!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> YAY Xena!! While her sister sits on the couch and eats bon bons up:


Her sister enjoys jerky much more and has a padded chair not a couch



performanceknls said:


> LMAO you are telling her WORK!!!!


Hey its what she knows! Did you see how fast she dropped it when I said "drop it" LMAO!

I was at 7-11 the other day and had both the girls ( human girls) stand to the side and wait for 2 other people to get soda from the fountain, and one of the old men commented on how well I had my children trained lmao. Both Fish (6) and Noodle (1 1/2) stood there quietly and patiently waiting


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

You go girl. How adorable!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

haha awesome i like how she knows her drop it, although your gonna have to work on that sit holly, can't be having her slacking lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Awww she is such a cutie! Zachie watched with me and smiled and pointed. haha


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2011)

What an adorable sweetie-peach helping her mom! Too cute


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

LMAO!! ...u know...b4 i watched da video i was reading all the posts and i kept reading how every1 was saying how cute dat it was...so im guessin maybe a pup is learning to pull....so when i watched it i was like...wow...it is damn cute! lol:roll:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

She's so cute.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx everyone! She is the perfect little baby, being such a hard worker and so into the animals. She helps me with everything. I fill the dog bowls and carry them and she puts them in each crate. She holds a short leash to take the dogs out to rotate with me, holds and helps fill up all the food and water in the chinchilla/rabbit room lol. She does everything and will scream at you so bad if you do it with out her help. She also has to supervise any large work done and will be sure to tell you how to do it lmao.


----------

